# Negative Fabtron Review



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Ehh, it is hard to know how many filters this conversation went through, I can understand your wanting to inform the company of this, but we've all bought crummy tack.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

I would say that anyone who makes anything has made mistakes and corrected things over the years to improve their product.

That being said, there is no way of knowing was this an original mistake or a fix later down the road by someone else..

The Tree has a yellow tint which means it is closer to 20 years old, the newer trees for the last 12-15 years are not that exact color anymore.

I would say Stan at Fabtron has gone far above what most off the shelf Saddle Companies would do by offering to fix that problem for you, after all I would say that is a 2 hour repair at least, for 25.00?.... you hit the Lottery :lol:


.


----------



## PSNapier (Oct 23, 2012)

> after all I would say that is a 2 hour repair at least, for 25.00?.... you hit the Lottery


I fixed it in about 15 minutes, so I'd disagree there. 
Like I said, take it or leave it- for me customer service is virtually the most important thing about the company.



> Ehh, it is hard to know how many filters this conversation went through


It didn't go through any, I copy and pasted everything exactly, but of course you have no way of knowing that for sure.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

PSNapier said:


> I fixed it in about 15 minutes, so I'd disagree there.
> 
> Like I said, take it or leave it- for me customer service is virtually the most important thing about the company.


To do the repair as he described would take a bit longer, but yes you are correct it could be fixed in 15 minutes by other means :wink:

Customer Service is important, so many companies in today's world would have ignored the email....

Glad it is fixed and you are happy with the Saddle :wink:


.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I have no idea where you bought that saddle from, but my fabtron has no issues! I love my saddle. 

I can't tell from the picture, but where are the screws located?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If a pic was posted I'm not seeing it. Were the screws below the forks poking thro and cantle screws. If so, someone has changed them. Saddle screws for this come in two lengths. Can you post another pic?


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

I would have to agree with Southern Trails. I don't understand your logic in this. I cannot see faulting the manufacturer for damage to a saddle that old and discontinued bought from a 3rd party. I think their offer to repair the saddle was pretty generous. Why not take up the issue with the person that sold it instead?

If you bought a 10 year old Ford from someone claiming it was in "mint" condition and then later realized it needed a lot of repairs, would you go back to the seller or call Ford and tell them you would never buy another car with their name on it?


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

They're not obligated to replace or necessarily do anything about a product that doesn't meet their current manufacturing standards and has gone through 20 years of use that they have zero control or knowledge of. Most reviews I've read on current Fabtron stuff has people being happy with their quality for the price they've paid. Their offering to repair an old saddle for only $25 is amazing and extremely generous, honestly. 

Frankly, you kind of slapped his hand away on that one and I can't blame the man for feeling insulted. He offered you what he could, but a saddle manufactured in 1995 is not going to be on the same par as a saddle manufactured yesterday. The company has probably changed ownership, employees, quality standards, and material sources many, many times over within that time period.


----------



## DanisMom (Jan 26, 2014)

Tihannah said:


> I would have to agree with Southern Trails. I don't understand your logic in this. I cannot see faulting the manufacturer for damage to a saddle that old and discontinued bought from a 3rd party. I think their offer to repair the saddle was pretty generous. Why not take up the issue with the person that sold it instead?
> 
> If you bought a 10 year old Ford from someone claiming it was in "mint" condition and then later realized it needed a lot of repairs, would you go back to the seller or call Ford and tell them you would never buy another car with their name on it?


I agree with this. You WAY over reacted. I don't think anyone is going to boycott Fabtron because you bought a used saddle you weren't happy with and then refused the company's offer to fix it for next to nothing.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I second and third most of these comments. We purchased a Fabtron lady trail for our daughter (it is much lighter for her than a full leather saddle) and have had no issues at all with quality and we ride some fairly challenging trails.

I am not sure what you expected Fabtron to do? I think you would have been equally as peaved if he would have said we are sorry that your 20 year old saddle had some damage from a previous owner. Fabtron has made a name by making synthetic saddles - ie- saddles that are made of different materials than a full leather saddle. I read this as the saddle may not last 20 years. 

Glad you got it fixed -


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

This thread makes me want to go buy a Fabtron. IMO they went above and beyond.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

To take the Ford analogy from earlier a little further...

A couple of years ago I was desperate for a car and found a 1983 Ford Thunderbird with low miles (120K original) on Craigslist for $875. Went with my dad, drove the thing, it ran well enough, so I bought it. Didn't do a lot of looking or tinkering with it before I handed the guy the cash. Got it to work (worked for a car dealership) and decided to have our mechanics look at it. Turns out it had a stuck lifter, there was a rat's nest in the air intake on top of the engine, the tires weren't in the best shape, the oil looked like it hadn't been changed in the car's entire life, and the interior and paint were shot. All in all, not very well taken care of and a lot of issues that actually kind of made it unsafe to drive. 

Did I email Ford and tell them that I would never buy another Ford again because of the condition of the used car I had just bought without a thorough inspection? Did I tell them that all the issues with the vehicle must be the manufacturer's fault because it was sold to me in good, used condition? Ummmm...no. In fact, the car that replaced that decrepit Thunderbird is a very nice little 1986 Ford Escort GT.

That's pretty much what you did, though. You emailed them telling them that you'll never buy another Fabtron saddle because of the condition you bought a USED saddle in without a thorough inspection first. Condition, in point of fact, that could very well be from the previous owner(s) lack of proper care of the saddle. 

Not only completely unreasonable, but also more than a little bit rude, IMPO. As a manager, I would not have even deigned to respond to such a complaint if I had received an email so full of wild accusations about a product (or in my case, a service) that I take great pride in and know the quality of.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Dang, I am sorry your saddle wasn't in like new as it was advertised. I think I would have a word with the used tack store to see if they noticed the screws or not. A gentle reminder to check the condition is good for consignment tack shops. I worked at one once and they can get a bit complacent.

I don't think it was appropriate to berate the company. I know you are mainly perturbed by the customer service, but good customer service does NOT mean having no backbone. The second email was a tad bit snippy, but I think he was 100% in the right and if I were him my email response would not have been so nice.

Glad you were able to fix the saddle yourself and I hope it works out. I know the pain of trying to find a good, well fitting saddle. Just try not to vent your frustrations on the innocent


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I'd take up my issues with the store you bought it from. That doesn't make it any better though Dx Glad you got your saddle fixed, but I'm sorry you had to deal with it in the first place!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Is the OP keeping or selling the saddle?


----------



## mellazarus (Jan 3, 2010)

How did you reach this company? I've been trying for almost 2 weeks to get some information on one of their saddles and no one has returned my emails. And I'm trying to buy a saddle!
I'm looking at their Cross Trail Gaited saddle but the picture looks really sketchy. Anyone have one of these or know more about them? The picture looks like there is some synthetic material but the write up I believe says "all leather".


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Wow, that was helpful! I just learned what a spectacular company Fabtron is, next time I need a saddle I will definitely look them up. Thanks!


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

mellazarus said:


> How did you reach this company? I've been trying for almost 2 weeks to get some information on one of their saddles and no one has returned my emails. And I'm trying to buy a saddle!
> I'm looking at their Cross Trail Gaited saddle but the picture looks really sketchy. Anyone have one of these or know more about them? The picture looks like there is some synthetic material but the write up I believe says "all leather".


There is a contact us page on Fabtron Website plus a phone number and email address also on the site Horse Saddles & Tack | Fabtron Saddlery & Tack

I emailed them the day this thread came out and Stan emailed me back within an hour.

I think you may have found one of the Fake Fabtron Websites that a unscrupulous dealer has used the Fabtron Name as part of the website address to make you think it was the Manufactures Real Website.


.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I am surprised you emailed them in the first place on a used saddle. His first response was very professional and your next reply was rude and unnecessary.
It is a low end saddle so I would not expect good workmanship regardless if this is original or repaired.

His reply after that he was very rude. He should have just ignored you. 
I assume the store you bought it from is taking it back or fixing it?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Staples have been used in saddlemaking for 50+ years for anchoring the skirts. Blued staples are economical, don't rust and do what the job. The front of the skirts, up in the gullet should be anchored with brass screws (non-rusting). I'd like to see how the rigging is attached.


----------



## PSNapier (Oct 23, 2012)

My reasoning for contacting the manufacturer was simple: I have had a bad experience with their product, and I wanted their input on the matter. A saddle is an expensive, luxury item, and given the fact that I have many other options available to me there was really no reason for me to buy from them again- if they had been more polite and assured me that A) this was NOT an original defect or B) yes this is a known defect, however they have corrected it in newer models, then I would have been very likely to buy from them in the future.
Given the fact that they were defensive and accusatory, I'm inclined to think this is a known defect that they don't want to acknowledge.

I have reread all my messages and I disagree that I was being rude, but as I've said before, to each their own.
I'm also boggled that y'all are surprised they even replied- when any customer comes to you with feedback it is in the company's best interest to acknowledge it.

To clarify, I wasn't expecting Fabtron to compensate me in any way- _that_ would be ridiculous, I was expecting them to either defend their product or apologize for an issue that they are aware of but have remedied.



> If you bought a 10 year old Ford from someone claiming it was in "mint" condition and then later realized it needed a lot of repairs, would you go back to the seller or call Ford and tell them you would never buy another car with their name on it?


I would if there was a serious safety-issue that appeared to be have been factory made. If you have an issue with a product that makes you question the integrity of the company, then one could say it is unfair to the company _not_ to give them a chance to defend themselves.
As for 'never buying another car with their name on it'- that was because of Fabtron's response, not the saddle.



> I think I would have a word with the used tack store to see if they noticed the screws or not. A gentle reminder to check the condition is good for consignment tack shops.


Hence why I bought a reputable brand from a tack store with good history (that was unfortunately several states away).



> Frankly, you kind of slapped his hand away on that one and I can't blame the man for feeling insulted. He offered you what he could, but a saddle manufactured in 1995 is not going to be on the same par as a saddle manufactured yesterday. The company has probably changed ownership, employees, quality standards, and material sources many, many times over within that time period.


I wasn't discontent with his offer at all at the time, actually, I merely stated that the saddle wasn't worth the money- which it isn't.
As for whether the company has changed hands or yada yada, A) not my problem and B) something he very easily could have explained, instead of becoming accusatory and defensive.



> Is the OP keeping or selling the saddle?


Keeping, never intended to get of it, haha. I was able to fix it and I like the look of it better than the new ones, and I for one wouldn't really be comfortable reselling it in this condition anyway- at least on my boy I know if the tree breaks or the rigging goes he's trained and trustworthy enough to handle it, or if the defect does cause issues he'll let me know.



> His reply after that he was very rude. He should have just ignored you.
> I assume the store you bought it from is taking it back or fixing it?


My point exactly. 
The store has ignored my email, and I haven't had time to call them. I'll do that soon and if I don't get an adequate apology (once again, not even expecting them to compensate me, but I do want an apology) then they'll get reported to the BBB and we all go home happy. *snort*



> Staples have been used in saddlemaking for 50+ years for anchoring the skirts. Blued staples are economical, don't rust and do what the job. The front of the skirts, up in the gullet should be anchored with brass screws (non-rusting). I'd like to see how the rigging is attached.


The saddles I'm familiar with never have noticeable staples... I wouldn't be surprised if they are used, but they are certainly not visible.
I'll get pictures of the rigging for ya' next time I go out. 

Thank you all for your input! This has been very interesting, LOL. 
Good bad or indifferent I hope you find my experience useful. Good luck! <3


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

What are you looking for in terms of defense? "Sorry that our product endured 20 years of hard use that was not of our doing, and is now showing the effects of age, use, and time as can be expected"? 

Be realistic here. What possible benefit could this complaint have done the company or you? His email proves that the issues with that saddle are known and were fixed in later models. There is literally nothing for them to do if you will not accept a generous offer to fix it, and no benefit to you making them aware of the issue at this point if they already know about it. 

At this point, it is complaining for complaining's sake and is pretty much a waste of your time and the company's for a product that is not made anymore. 

A saddle that was not made with longevity as it's purpose being around and with comparatively minor and FIXABLE wear and tear after two decades of use is pretty dang good for just about any product. 

I honestly would not have made the same response that Stan did, but in the same breath I cannot fault him for being upset. As someone who has worked closely in maintaining business relationships on the financial side, I can tell you there is nothing to like about a customer you have no way of pleasing, who isn't even really a customer since the saddle was bought third/fourth/fifth/however-many-times-it-has-changed-ownership-in-twenty-years-hand. It's an unwinnable situation and a waste of everybody's time.


----------



## PSNapier (Oct 23, 2012)

Mulefeather, obviously you disagree with me- but I stand by my opinion. As I said, to each their own. 
If you're okay with the company's response and the product, great. I'm not.

I'm not going to respond to this thread anymore since it's rather pointless at this point- I'll post a picture of the rigging for Saddlebag Friday or so.


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

PSNapier said:


> Thank you for the information, however $125 is more than the saddle is worth at this point. If this glaring issue is visible I have no confidence in the rest of the saddle..."
> -Myself


THIS. This is the part that I'm sure irked the owner more than anything. You say this as if you put the $125 in HIS hand and he gave you a defective saddle. The fact that it endured 20 years and still looks as good as it does and only took you *15 minutes* to repair tells me it was money well spent. 

For me personally, finding a quality used dressage saddle for under $500 has so far proved fruitless.


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

Three different saddle dealers have told me that Fabtron is the premium builder of synthetic saddles and the only synthetic brand they will carry. I didn't read anything in this thread that would discourage me from buying one.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Since you quoted everything else, how about quoting your _original _message to Fabtron? You left that out. 



Fabtron said:


> Thank you for the note and the photo's of the USED saddle you purchased. I appreciate the photo's and the note but that particular saddle is from 10 - 20 years old. *Our production of that style saddle was discontinued many years ago.* I do not know the history of the saddle and what may have been done to it during the past years that may have created the current situation.
> 
> In riding any saddle, regular maintainence and checking all parts of a saddle is a necessary routine to make sure all connections and materials are in good working condition.
> 
> ...


I don't know what else you want him to say? He said they don't manufacture the saddles like that anymore. 
_
"A saddle is an expensive, luxury item, and given the fact that I have many other options available to me there was really no reason for me to buy from them again- if they had been more polite and assured me that A) this was NOT an original defect or B) yes this is a known defect,* however they have corrected it in newer models,* then I would have been very likely to buy from them in the future."_

You bought a USED saddle. It is buyer beware and your responsibility to check the saddle over yourself before you purchase it. When you buy a USED saddle sight unseen, it is "as is".



PSNapier said:


> "I am well aware that it is an older model, however I wanted to give feedback to the company as I will be making it a point to avoid Fabtron saddles in the future, and *I wanted to make the company aware as to why it was loosing a customer.*
> 
> Thank you for the information, however $125 is more than the saddle is worth at this point. If this glaring issue is visible I have no confidence in the rest of the saddle..."


I don't get how you jump from Fabtron's response to this?

It seems that no matter what he would have said in his first email, you already had your mind made up about Fabtron's saddles. 

It's not Fabtron's fault you paid $125 for a USED saddle you didn't look at before you bought. 

While the blame for the screws may very well be Fabtron's fault, you also have no idea how this saddle was treated for the past 20 years. Heck, someone could have tried to rope a cow in this synthetic saddle for all you know. 




Fabtron said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> I am in continual amazement ! To buy a product that is 10-20 years old which is used, not knowing how many owners it has had, what may have been done to the product in those 10-20 years, and then contact the factory and accuse them of any and all situations that may exist with the used and aged product - certainly takes a special mentality.
> 
> Fabtron has manufactured 1000's of saddles and many various tack product in a very quality oriented manner in our nearly 45 year history. We try in good faith to go beyond the limits to assure we do have happy and satisfied customers. And in good faith, we made the offer to repair a saddle you purchased "used" for a nomimal $25 fee - regardless of who did what to the 10-20 year old saddle in that time frame. We made a good faith effort to work with you in a very reasonable manner.
> ...


I fail to see your logic as well. 

I find the president's response perfectly fitting. I'd be curious to see your original message to them, as it seems they were fighting a "losing battle" from the begin with. 

If you didn't want them to fix it, and you acknowledge that they don't even make this saddle anymore .... I don't know what point you were trying to get to by complaining about a USED saddle that could have been abused for the past 20 years?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

This is why I get consignments rather than stores. I go over the saddles and look for what needs fixing and cleaning. When they leave the shop they are ready for riding. Not everyone knows what to look for in a saddle but no one wants to buy one and have to have it worked on.


----------



## PSNapier (Oct 23, 2012)

Saddlebag, sorry but I wasn't able t o get pictures today, forgot the camera. The main ring looks similar to this: http://www.dixielandgaitedsaddles.com/sitebuilder/images/rigging2-261x243.jpg but the straps end where the jockeys are sewn on, and it has screws/nails through the straps. The rear ring is in-skirt.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

A sharp rasp will dull the ends of those nails pretty quick.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

WOW. I read this because I was shocked at the title. "Negative Fabtron?" 

I think the OP needs to retitle this to "*Fabtron Company President* *goes above and beyond* to try to satisfy an *impossible to please purchaser* of an *OLD USED SADDLE* from some other dealer/shop that needs repair" 

I can't believe you state $125 is a lot of money for a used saddle. 

I can't believe you complain to a manufacturer about a 10-20 yr old product not being in perfect condition. 

I can't believe you turn down the PRESIDENT's offer to repair your 20 YEAR OLD saddle for a nominal fee of $25. 

Jeez, you could have had a like new saddle for $150 and you insult the man and throw his offer back in his face? :icon_rolleyes:

I absolutely LOVE the way he simply stated the facts; He doesn't understand your mentality. 

I don't think anyone else on this thread understands your mentality either.


----------



## Warden (Aug 6, 2014)

I think if a company bothers to answer their emails (which they should) they can be polite throughout the entire exchange no matter if they are able to help or not.


----------

